# Smudges Super Bunny Blog!



## Jess4921 (Jul 25, 2009)

Might as well start off Smudges bunny blog with some cute pictures!

This was him at his 5th birthday party  








Random adorable pic LOL







Lizzie (RIP) thepiggie mistook his grooming invitation for a step stool invitation!







And heres me and Smudge from a few years ago. I still really like that pic for some reason. But I REALLY need an updated one! 







Those are just some of my favorite pics Ive taken of him

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So, Smudge is my dutch bunny who turns 6 in September. I got him from a breeder that didnt want him, because he is "mismarked" and unshowable... Best $20 I ever spent!  Hes fixed, and he has free range of my bedroom and the hallway, and occasionally some other rooms. Before he was fixed, he lived in a nice big hutch we built outside... Its really nice, so sometimes he still goes out there in the evenings  Ill have to get more pics of everything, LOL!

Hes currently having issues with watery eyes. The vet thought he had a URI at first, and his eyes went back to normal when he was on the antibiotics. But as soon as he was off the meds, it stared watering again... So on monday, hes going back to the vets to have his molars checked. Im kinda worried, because he has to be sedated.  Wish him luck!

And a little about me... Im 15 years old and going into 10th grade, Im vegetarian, and have lots of other pets. I love horse back riding and take lessons, and I also love to draw. Not half as interesting as Smudge, LOL! 

Anyways, enjoy my blog thingy! More pics will be on the way, as soon as I find some batteries for my camera...


----------



## Flashy (Jul 26, 2009)

He's absolutely beautiful  Very stunning boy.

and I know you said that's an old pic, but you're very pretty


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 27, 2009)

Smudge Update-

So, we went to the vets today to get him molars looked at, and it turns out he had some spurs after all... Poor guy! He has some blood on the corner of his mouth from getting them trimmed, so he is now my lil vampire bunny <3 Haha!

I also had to cut down his pellets so he eats more hay, and he is on Baytril for the week. Hopefull this takes care of it!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 27, 2009)

Get well soon Smudge. Such an adorable bun and you are very pretty also.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 27, 2009)

Smudge is adorable :biggrin2:



And I have to agree with everyone else.... your very pretty 

 ...April


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! <3
You can already tell that he is feeling loads better today- He was hopping around and eating all the hay that fell on my carpet (now I dont have to vacuum! LOL) instead of just laying around, and he decided that he LOVES the Baytril this time around, wich is funny cause he threw an absolute fit about it when he was fixed. Silly bunnies



He acually came up to me and begged for the Baytril like it was a treat, and sat there and happily ate it out of the syringe. Hes so strange LOL
Im just amazed at how much of a difference this has made in him! I knew that spurs wherent fun, but I didnt know they could affect his personality like that.
Oh, and his eyes appear to have stopped watering!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 28, 2009)

Smudge is very handsome 
I'm glad his spurs are gone and he is back to acting like his self again!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey! 

I didn't know you where a member here too! Smudge is looking very cute, as always.


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey there Michelle! 
Haha, I didnt know you where in here either!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 28, 2009)

Yups I've been a member here for awhile...Since Zeus was a year old I believe?

And I forgot to mention before, but I'm really glad to hear that Smudge is feeling better!


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks!
I just got done looking through your blog, and your bunnies are SO adorable! Ive been wanting a lil holland lop super badly lately, and your 2 are making me jealous LOL!


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 29, 2009)

So Smudges eye started watering a little, so I called the vet and hopefully they should be all better by Friday.
And while Smudge was sedated on Monday, they cut his nails for me... Well, the tech that cut them cut one of his toenails completly off! I KNEW I should have just done it myself! I dont blame him though, because he was cutting them right as Smudge was waking up, and Smudge started kicking and having a lil fit. The vet sounded like he felt really bad about it, and hes telling the tech that hes a bad person for me, LOL. Smudge doesnt seem to be missing his nail though... I probably wouldnt have even noticed it if I hadnt seen a dark red spot on his toe from the stump.


----------



## Jess4921 (Jul 30, 2009)

Its Picture Time!!!


All of these are taken with my phone, cause either my camera or the batteries are broken and I dont have enough mind power to figure it out LOL. My phones camera isnt THAT bad though LOL









Noming away at hay like a good lil bunny... Gotta keep those molar spurs away!



























And here is his kingdom!
Technically, this is supposed to be my bedroom, but its more like the Pet Room that I just happen to sleep in.


Heres his cage. I know it isnt the biggest or the best, but I dont have room for anything else! He is only shut in it at night anyway, and IMO its kinda cute and cozy.






And heres our room. I couldnt fit all or it on the pic, but there is just another half to the dressor with my guppy tank, and my closet with the hermies and Millie (millipede)covered by a zebra print curtain, and my bed is on the right side... You can kinda see the corner of it. Its kinda small, but it works! Oh, and thats Squishys (clawed frog)tank by Smudges cage.






Toys! 






His play space under my dressor... He pretty much just lives under there, LOL!





And his set-up in his hutch! I need a better pic of it.
He went out there in the evenings before he was fixed, but he hasnt been out since. I dont want to do anything that might make his eye worse.






And this is Smudges girlfriend! Haha





Its my friends Mini Lop, Mocha! I bunny-sat her for the week that Smudge was fixed, and she drove him absolutly crazy before he was neutered! And then my friend took Smudge for a week, so they got to meet again (through cage bars) 


Here I was letting have some exercise. She isnt spayed or litter trained yet (shes only about 6 months old), so she had to stay in a pen. I let her borrow some of Smudges toys, and she liked them better than he does! She left with his phonebook, LOL.






So now Smudge has a friend in the world.


Hope you all enjoyed the pics!
Ill post some cute bunny mouth close-ups later (I LOVE bun bun mouths LOL! Too cute!) where he is sporting a lovely green mustache from his veggies... and green paws!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

All the pic's are great!  Smudge is a Handsome Bunny! and Mocha is Beautiful! 



edit: He has a great set -up.


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it is cozy looking too! He definitely seems to like it either way 

You have a millipede as a pet? I'm so curious about Millie haha


----------



## Jess4921 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks! 

Yup, I have a millipede. Theyre acually really neat pets! I know most people think they are pretty creepy, but they acually have little personalities just like anyother pet.  Ive had Millies for 2 years, but she is probably around 4 years old. They can live up to 10, so hopefully Ill have her for a long time still!











I should probably introduce the rest of my pets too!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry .. :cry2but i couldn't have a pet like that. LOl. Is it slimy feeling?


----------



## Jess4921 (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha, thats ok!
She isnt slimy at all. Millipedes have a really hard exosketelon, kind of like a hermit crab. She does tickle though!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Smudge is a gorgeus bunny


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahhh. I got little shivers seeing Millie, I think maybe because she reminds me of a snake and I'm terrified of them.

It is cool though, I have never heard of anyone having a milipede as a pet. You're the first 

yeahhh, introduce everyoneeee


----------

